
Intel Core I7-1065G7, 10nm Ice Lake CPU Surpasses AMD 3rd Gen Ryzen - bedros
https://wccftech.com/intel-core-i7-1065g7-10nm-ice-lake-cpu-performance-benchmark-leak/
======
ajflores1604
Headline is a little misleading. This is a comparison of power efficient
mobile chips. The '3rd gen Ryzen' mobile chips are based on the last
generation zen+ architecture. They're not the same '3rd Gen Ryzen' desktop
chips based on the new zen 2 design that everyone is getting hype for right
now.

edit: after digging in a little more, this link has some more interesting
comparisons of supposed benchmarks from Ice Lake vs upcoming zen 2 based
chips. [https://wccftech.com/intel-10nm-ice-lake-sunny-cove-14nm-
com...](https://wccftech.com/intel-10nm-ice-lake-sunny-cove-14nm-comet-lake-
amd-ryzen-3000-cpu-z-benchmark-leak/)

~~~
eemil
Not to mention, that this is a single benchmark from an unknown source.
Without knowing what system the benchmark was run on, I would hesitate to draw
any conclusions. Thermal performance matter a lot with modern CPU's -- better
cooling will allow the CPU to maintain a higher clock for longer. So the
i7-1065G7's performance may in fact be lower in a 15w TDP laptop.

------
geezerjay
The benchmark states that, for intel's processor, "# of samples" is 1 while
AMD is 32. What does this mean? Are Intel's results taken from a single lucky
test run while AMD's results are a statistic compiled from 32 test runs?

~~~
MatekCopatek
These are online sites where people can post their benchmark results - in the
AMD case, hardware is already on the market so a bunch of regular people ran
the benchmark. The single Intel result is just an (intentional?) leak of
results for a chip that's not widely available yet. It's difficult to say
whether it was cherry-picked, but it's definitely not reliable.

~~~
geezerjay
> in the AMD case, hardware is already on the market so a bunch of regular
> people ran the benchmark.

That only raises mor doubts regarding the validity. What's the meaning of that
magic value? Is it the average? The median? Are there any outliers? Was any
outlier removed?

